# Episode III



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

What did everyone think of episode III?
jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I might say that only Empire and New Hope were better.
I thought it was great!!!
jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My husband and I are going to see it tomorrow, so I let you know then


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I personally think George Lucas did a great job combining the great story lines from the origional trio (Episode IV,V,and VI) with the great special effects and battle scenes from the most recent two (Episode I and II).


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Apparently they hadn't heard of cesareans in that future time. That part of the plot was a little weak, but the special effects were neat. I noticed how polluted the air looked in those endless cities of the future. I wonder of Lucas was making a point.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Too the family to se it yesterday, then watched episode IV when we got home. It's hard to look at Darth Vader the same way now that we've seen him as Anakin. The mask, which used to be so ominous and imposing, now only makes me think of "Spaceballs" and Rick Moranis.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Better: The acting.

Good: Lightsaber duels, more solid CGI.

Bad: "NOOOOOOO!!!!"

Worse: Padme.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't go wrong with Star Wars... I gave it a 4


----------



## Jumbo Tummy (Apr 7, 2004)

I liked it, gonna see it again soon.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Error said:


> Worse: Padme.


No kidding Error! She was so hot, smart, in charge, and take no crap from anyone in Episodes I & II. Then she got pregnant and suddenly she's this crazy emotional person with bad fashion (Oh man, where's the crazy outrageous costumes of the monarch of an entire planet?) who'll melt at the slightest bit of pressure. Geeze! She's still pretty in Episode III though. :mrgreen:

And let's not even talk about the dialogue at the end when the doctor exclaimed that she has "lost the will to live." I swear that he was going to continue to say that only "love will save her". Oh man. At least she has one of the coolest lines in the entire movie: "So this is how they celebrate the end of democracy. With thunderous applause." Wowser, she's hot and with brains to boot! Give her back the freaky costumes and you've got the key to every man's heart. :razz:


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

I gave it a 3.

Good: Story Line
indiferent: the light saber duals
bad: THE ACTING!!! Anikan and Padme were freaking horrible in their roles. General Grevious was really cool though.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I liked the movie overall. I've been trying to figure out what's not quite right about the most recent 3 movies. A lot of people say it's the acting. I disagree. It's the SCRIPTS! Notice Lucas did not write and direct Empire...and guess which one is everyone's favorite? 

With the old movies the scripts flowed a lot better and they used lines that real people would use. Not only that, but they incorporated some wit in there to keep things light and interesting. The scripts of the new movies are like bad soap operas. I cringed when Anikan and Obi Wan are fighting in the end and Anikan said something like "That's not my point of view anymore" in retort to Obi Wan's pleads to return to the light side. He'd have been better off to just say...nahuh...or something to that effect. 

That being said. The fight scenes, cool CGI, and tying the other movies together makes it worth seeing.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

the first 1/4 of the movie was bad...the rest was better with a nice finish.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Bad: "NOOOOOOO!!!!"


Ha ha, that was the worst part. Hearing James Earl Jones express his love for Padme just didn't work for me.

I'm with you Gomer.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

omega said:


> And let's not even talk about the dialogue at the end when the doctor exclaimed that she has "lost the will to live."


Yeah, leave it to George Lucas to kill a character by way of the proverbial "women's illness".


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I lose the will to live everytime i get hair algae. I know how she felt. HAHAHAHAHAHA
jB


----------

